# Sixteenth Century Military



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 25, 2005)

Does anybody have any book recommendations for info on sixteenth century military/naval tactics, weapons, equipment, etc (particularly, Spanish and French)?

Note: This query is not in relation to the Puritan Extreme Fighting thread!


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 25, 2005)

Do a search for a guy on Jan Zizksva (sp). I think he is actually 15th century but he mobilized a peasant army, anticipated modern military tactics, invented a proto-tank, and defeated the finest Catholic army in the world. He was outnumbered like 10-1.

He was from Hungary/Bohemia.



PS: He was also blind.


----------



## just_grace (Aug 25, 2005)

REFORM WARS


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks, gentlemen! 

I will look into the guy that you mentioned, Jacob. 

I am not really looking for the history of conflicts in the sixteenth century, so much as a textbook on weapons, equipment, strategies and the like (ie., something like _Jane's_ covering that particular time period).


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Aug 25, 2005)

This is a bit before my specialty (17th-18th century military) so I'm afraid I can't help too much. But, if I were to study this subject, I would pick up a copy of Machiavelli's "The Art of War" for a primary source on 16th century tactics. Printed in 1521, it was Machiavelli's most important work in his lifetime, I believe Voltaire said that Machiavelli taught Europe the art of war.

For info on weapons and equipment I would check out Osprey's "Men-at-Arms" series. They might have a few books covering 16th century soldiers. Also doing a quick Amazon search I found several books which looked interesting, so you might want to check that out if you haven't already.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks, Thom! I will check those out...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 25, 2005)

16th century French soldier:


----------



## just_grace (Aug 25, 2005)

*Today...*

21st century French soldier...







[Edited on 8-26-2005 by just_grace]


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Aug 25, 2005)

16th Century French:


















[Edited on 8-26-2005 by Plimoth Thom]


----------



## Peter (Aug 25, 2005)

The era of pike and shot. Before the bayonet was invented infantry were divided into two groups: pikemen and musketeers.

http://www.pikeandshot.co.uk/


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 26, 2005)

Excellent! Great stuff!


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 26, 2005)

Read Three Musketeers and Rora for fictional accounts of how these things worked out. Rora has touched my heart in numerous ways. Rora is about the story of Joshua Gianvel (semi-historical character) who armed his village, took advantage of the surrounding countryside, and stood against a Papal army outnumbering him 20-1. 

It is also $95 (see if you can find it elsewhere).


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Sep 29, 2005)

Friday night on the History Channel, the Gunny will be exploring 16th century weapons and tactics on a new episode of Mail Call. I expect to see the Gunny take out at least one watermelon with a well placed matchlock shot.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Plimoth Thom_
> Friday night on the History Channel, the Gunny will be exploring 16th century weapons and tactics on a new episode of Mail Call. I expect to see the Gunny take out at least one watermelon with a well placed matchlock shot.



Thanks for the tip -- I'll try to tune in!


----------

